# Skype on windows mobile 6.5



## resh1309 (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it still possible to get skype for windows mobile 6.5?
I had it in December 2009, unfortanetly it was deleted after my rom update. 
And now it can not be downloaded from de skype site. 

Is it possible to download it somewhere else?


----------



## ben_duder (Mar 23, 2010)

According to this, Skype have pulled it for no apparent reason. However, as they say you can still use it for Windows Mobile, it can't be too hard to find the most recent version...
Here - try this. 
Just found it by searching XDA, it was on an old HD2 thread (go here if you want to read it).

Search first, ask questions later


----------



## stimey (Mar 24, 2010)

resh1309 said:


> Is it still possible to get skype for windows mobile 6.5?
> I had it in December 2009, unfortanetly it was deleted after my rom update.
> And now it can not be downloaded from de skype site.
> 
> Is it possible to download it somewhere else?

Click to collapse



If you can't find it, pm me.  I will send you a copy.


----------



## resh1309 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for your help. 

I did search for the app, but only in the app and games part not in the HD2 part. I will search better next time. 

It is working again and I am very happy with it!!!!!


----------



## Robitup (May 7, 2010)

*connecting WM Skype to bluetooth*

has anyone been able to connect Skype running on a HTC HD2 running WM6.5 successfully to a bluetooth earpiece or carkit?

would appreciate advice on any cab or exe that might be around that will do the job


----------



## Badwolve1 (May 9, 2010)

Robitup said:


> has anyone been able to connect Skype running on a HTC HD2 running WM6.5 successfully to a bluetooth earpiece or carkit?
> 
> would appreciate advice on any cab or exe that might be around that will do the job

Click to collapse



I dont't *think* that drivers permit that


----------



## mboguc (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a skype .cab that I'm using on my TP2 and it still works. no issues so far. shoot me PM w ur email if you need it. 

Power to WM !


----------



## ericdamon (Jul 28, 2010)

*skype for wm6.5*



stimey said:


> If you can't find it, pm me.  I will send you a copy.

Click to collapse



Please can you send me a copy


----------



## neowzeo (Jul 28, 2010)

ericdamon said:


> Please can you send me a copy

Click to collapse



+1 

thx  in advance =D


----------



## icofrancisco (Sep 5, 2010)

ericdamon said:


> Please can you send me a copy

Click to collapse



+1 thanks!


----------



## chloe707 (Sep 9, 2010)

stimey said:


> If you can't find it, pm me.  I will send you a copy.

Click to collapse



Please send me a copy - thanks


----------



## timmymarsh (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, the link is in post 2 guys.


----------



## imrock (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 for me if you have the version in which sound comes from the earpiece


----------



## jonbongai (Sep 18, 2010)

*Skype*

HI, 

Skype works on HTC HD2 very good
skypeWM_v3.0.0.256.CAB


----------



## timmymarsh (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys,

For those asking, 30 seconds of searching a couple of threads found the downloads available from here :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6195692&postcount=19 

Cheers.


----------



## first time sprint user (Oct 7, 2010)

the second app comes up as "not a valid win32 app"
Any advice


----------



## greyier (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you please also sent me a copy??? Please!!!


----------



## 6700Freak (Apr 21, 2011)

mboguc said:


> I have a skype .cab that I'm using on my TP2 and it still works. no issues so far. shoot me PM w ur email if you need it.
> 
> Power to WM !

Click to collapse



Can you please send me a copy?

Thanks.


----------



## plapic (May 11, 2011)

*Microsoft to acquire Skype*

*Skype will support Microsoft devices like *Xbox and Kinect, Windows Phone and *a wide array of Windows devices*, and Microsoft will connect Skype users with Lync, Outlook, Xbox Live and other communities. Microsoft will continue to invest in and support Skype clients on non-Microsoft platforms.

More


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Was looking for Skype on WM 6.5 (HTC Touch Pro2), but couldn't find a working download link. After searching the web, I found one and thought I'd post a working download... 

*Step 1:* Download the Skype Cab file for version 3.0.0.256 _(WM-Skype-3.0.0.256.cab)_

*Step 2:* Transfer this file to your Phone Memory Card.

*Step 3:* Double click the Cab file to install.

*Step 4:* Go to the Start Window on your mobile, you will find Skype icon at the end, Try to login. If Skype didn’t accept your password, change the password and login again.

Enjoy Skype on your Windows Mobile 6.5 smartphone.


----------

